# [EVDL] Have a lead on batteries...thoughts?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

So I was told that a local recycler had HUGE batteries that might work for
building my EV Jetta. After a couple phone calls, I got some information: 12
volts, 170 (!!!!!) amp-hours. EACH! I haven't looked at them in person yet,
but I'm guessing they're something similar to these:

http://www.osibatteries.com/p-2305-enersys-powersafe-12v170f-sealed-lead-battery-12v-170ah-front-terminal.aspx

>From what I know, they came from one of the local power plants (either the
nuclear one near me or the coal one about 30 miles away). My question is,
are they suitable for use? I don't have a brand or model number, but I was
floored when he said 170Ah. Even if not suitable for EVs, I think I'll still
attempt to pick some up!

What are you folks' thoughts?
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20110628/2c3b6d33/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 28 Jun 2011 at 18:19, Jeff Haskell wrote:
> 
> > 12 volts, 170 (!!!!!) amp-hours. EACH!
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They're brand new. One of those "corporate politics" things. They bought
them as part of their budget, but didn't use them all - so they sent them
BRAND NEW, still wrapped on the pallet, to be 'recycled.' This way, they
don't get their budget cut for the next year. Stupid, but that's how it
works; I've seen it before.

I figured even if they're too big/heavy for a car or truck, I may still get
some, just to have, for SOME project or other.




> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 28 Jun 2011 at 18:19, Jeff Haskell wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Anywhere near CT or RI?

-- 
MU2 Audra Ratliff
U.S. Navy Officer Programs Recruiter
SUBASE New London
P.O. Box 5031
Groton, CT 06349
Office: 860-694-3973
Cell: 860-558-9328
[email protected]
[email protected]




> Jeff Haskell <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > They're brand new. One of those "corporate politics" things. They bought
> > them as part of their budget, but didn't use them all - so they sent them
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Twenty five years working at hp, yea I have seen my fair share of such
silly corporate metrics (spend it or lose it).

OK, if these are sweeper batteries, even if you got them into an EV 
and the pack weight was within design parameters (not overloading
the vehicles' suspension/brakes capacity, etc.), you would not want to
use them as EV batteries.

They are not designed for the vibration a vehicle produces, a sweeper's
motion and vibration is far less than a highway capable EV's. They are 
better suited for more stationary use, and far less depth of discharge 
cycles than EV batteries (think of them like a beefier deep cycle
battery).

Decades ago (before this model was out), a person posted how they were
going to use similar very heavy large batteries designed for renewable 
energy or ups use. It worked but the pack life was not as good as a 
set of golf-cart / traction batteries which are designed for EV use.


Still, I have a couple of ideas of how to make use of your reclaimed 
treasure. One of the long-time EAA members (Chuck Hursch knew him) 
came up with a cool idea for battery lift. He bagged/obtained a 
medical patient lift, and changed the lifting straps to secure, hold,
and lift an EV battery. 

I borrowed and used it several times, it really worked well and saved
my back a whole lot of grief. When teamed up with a fellow EAA buddy,
the yanking or putting of the pack's batteries was a snap. One person
manned the lift pump, the other placed the straps and helped with the
moving of the suspended battery, one at a time.

Using this lift, I was able to plan a new pack delivery, plan for a
Friday night was the de-cabling (disconnecting everything), Saturday 
was the pulling-party of two, the afternoon was me cleaning the racks,
straps, cables, etc., Sunday was a party-of-two again to lift and 
place the new batteries into their racks, Sunday Afternoon was me 
cabling it all up, and putting the new pack on a slow charge so I 
could water the cells afterward.

With such heavy batteries, you may want to use the same idea.


If I had a pack of these new heavy sweeper batteries, I could use them
to charge the EV, be a household UPS, Renewable Energy storage, etc.

There is an East SF Bay EAA member that kept the best batteries out of
his spent packs from two EVs to make a pack to charge his EV from. He
recharged that pack during the day using his roof solar panels. 

Since his EV took him to work, he could not use the solar electricity 
to charge his EV. By the time he got home, the sun had waned. Some 
might be happy feeding the gird when at work, and then using the grid
to recharge from. But he wanted to use his own Solar electrons. The 
guy was also ahead of his time.

Though you may not have solar panels today, your utility might offer
time-of-use discounts. So, during those few off-peak hours when the
electricity cost is lowest, you recharge not only your EV but that 
household pack (or house batteries if you will). Then with an 
inverter, you could run some appliances during the day off those 
house batteries. 

One EAA old-timer charged his postal EV (looks like the one in 'going 
postal') off his solar panels. And ran his garage freezer off his EV's
pack using an inverter during the day. He was older now and did not
drive much and when he did it was to go shopping only a few miles 
away. So, the majority of his pack's capacity let him run that garage
freezer off solar electrons.

I bet you could run with this, and come up with other ideas that would
work for you. So what if the depth of discharge can not be as great,
and the number of cycles is less. It was a free pack!


{brucedp.150m.com}




On Tue, 28 Jun 2011 20:12 -0400, "Jeff Haskell" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> > They're brand new. One of those "corporate politics" things. They bought
> > them as part of their budget, but didn't use them all - so they sent them
> > BRAND NEW, still wrapped on the pallet, to be 'recycled.' This way, they
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They're in PA, zip code is 17815. I was told to call back tomorrow and he'd
have a weight and price for me.



> Audra Ratliff <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Anywhere near CT or RI?
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 28 Jun 2011 at 20:12, Jeff Haskell wrote:
> 
> > I figured even if they're too big/heavy for a car or truck, I may still get
> > some, just to have, for SOME project or other.
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

They're lead-acid AGMs. He couldn't find a model number for me, and I didn't
know what all to ask until I got home to look them up, but they're made by
NorthStar Battery - NSB170FT; not sure about blue or silver.

http://www.northstarbattery.com/1.0.1.0/188/NSB170FT_SES-542-06-04.pdf

http://www.northstarbattery.com/1.0.1.0/189/NSB%20170FT%20Blue%20Battery%20SES-542-37-07.pdf

I have to talk to my buddy that's doing the car with me, but we may just
pick them all up (40 of them!) and then if somebody wants one sell them to
you folks at cost.




> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 28 Jun 2011 at 20:12, Jeff Haskell wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I think I know what they mean by stable and unstable mains but how would th=
is affect the battery construction? DC.



________________________________
From: Jeff Haskell <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Wednesday, June 29, 2011 3:04 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Have a lead on batteries...thoughts?

They're lead-acid AGMs. He couldn't find a model number for me, and I didn't
know what all to ask until I got home to look them up, but they're made by
NorthStar Battery - NSB170FT; not sure about blue or silver.

http://www.northstarbattery.com/1.0.1.0/188/NSB170FT_SES-542-06-04.pdf

http://www.northstarbattery.com/1.0.1.0/189/NSB%20170FT%20Blue%20Battery%20=
SES-542-37-07.pdf

I have to talk to my buddy that's doing the car with me, but we may just
pick them all up (40 of them!) and then if somebody wants one sell them to
you folks at cost.




> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On 28 Jun 2011 at 20:12, Jeff Haskell wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Based on the specs, stable mains (blue) show just the 8hr rating, semi-stable
mains (silver) show up to 1hr rating, but since they are the same 
weight and dimensions, my question would be why the latter has 20% 
more capacity, even at the 8hr rate...

<<< I think I know what they mean by stable and unstable mains but how 
would this affect the battery construction? DC. >>>

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been told there are about 40 batteries. I'm going to be picking up 12
of them, and 4 more are spoken for. Does anyone else want me to pick some up
for them? I've got space to store them if it'll be a week (or three) before
you could pick them up; depending on quantity I could even meet you partway
with them.

130 lbs each; $100.



> <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Based on the specs, stable mains (blue) show just the 8hr rating,
> > semi-stable
> ...


----------

